

Engineering at Prism – Hackathons and Vision Tech - PrismSkylabs
https://prism.com/blog/2015/01/22/engineering-prism-january-hackathon/

======
PrismSkylabs
Prism's the global leader in computer vision applications for brick-and-
mortar, we're bringing machine learning and privacy protection to video, we
work in the heart of San Francisco, we build cool projects (like Raspberry Pi
cameras) at our hackdays — and we're hiring developers. Check out the problems
we're solving.

